# anadrol and hair loss.



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone suffered from it?

apparently for hair loss dianabol and anadrol are the worst, can anyone elaborate?

everyone i knew who used anadrol kept their hair 

people i know who used dianabol, it make their hair fall out.

what the feck is happening, anadrol is DHT based.


----------



## james c (Aug 24, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> Anyone suffered from it?
> 
> apparently for hair loss dianabol and anadrol are the worst, can anyone elaborate?
> 
> ...


is anabol and dbol not the same thing.ive used dbol with no hair problems


----------



## pumpman (Sep 14, 2008)

no dianabol and anadrol r different


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

have used both myself and not suffered any hair lost from either


----------



## pumpman (Sep 14, 2008)

never had a hair problem on anything ive tried


----------



## james c (Aug 24, 2008)

pumpman said:


> no dianabol and anadrol r different


my bad i thought it was anabol


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yes (di-hydro-testosterone) DHT is the offending substance that will make you have a nice slap head...then again...i guess if you are genetically pre-determined to go bald then naadrol and dianabol and such likes will accelerate hairloss for sure!!!!

but some people genes alow them to go through anything and the hair will stay...just genetics,and maybe stress levels,nutrition and maybe some other variables!!!!

spose we are all different...if your hair is falling out,then get used to having short haircuts...and also get used to hair growing extra strong in other follicle growing places such as the nose and ears....and the old beard!!!!


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

so whats hte recommended DHT blocker?

dutasteride? funasteride? saw palmetto?


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

u cant block it at all lol.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

im goin to start taking funasteride,already taking saw palmetto, my hair is fine just as a prevention for any future probs :thumb:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

drhighintensity said:


> u cant block it at all lol.


you can turn off both the A and B receptors so it doesnt get absorbed in the follicle though...

i think finasteride blocks just type A androgen receptors and dutasteride blocks both A and B type...


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

geeby112 said:


> im goin to start taking funasteride,already taking saw palmetto, my hair is fine just as a prevention for any future probs :thumb:


just take generic DUTASTERIDE mate... much muchbetter, and prolyl less cost than the other two combined/....

called AVODART


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

you got a link for that mate?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

and what do you mean type a and b? i just want to stop any hair loss happening, found the generic dust i ordered generic proscar few weeks back.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

there are type 1 and type 2 receptors... basically the DHT gets converted into two different types of 5-alpha reductase in hte scalp..both types affect hairloss..

hang on:

http://www.hairsite.com/hair-loss-dutasteride.htm

WHAT IS AVODART OR DUTASTERIDE?

The FDA approval for NDA#21-319/s-001 was given on October 9, 2002 and the label was posted on the same day.

This is the biggest news in hair loss treatment since FDA's clearance for Propecia in December 1997. The interesting thing is that Avodart is NOT a hair loss drug !!

Avodart™ (Dutasteride) is approved for the treatment of Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (BPH). Not to be mistakened with prostate cancer, BPH is a non-cancerous enlargement of the prostate glands. It is fairly common among older men aged 50 or above. BPH usually manifest in a variety of lower urinary tract symptoms (LUTS) such as urinary frequency, urgency, nighttime urination, decrease in urinary stream, incomplete emptying and incontinence etc.

Avodart is a synthetic 4-azasteroid compound. It is the first FDA approved medication that can inhibit both types of 5-alpha reductase (5AR), an enzyme that is commonly believed to responsible for the conversion of testosterone to 5 alpha-dihydrotestosterone (DHT). It is widely suggested that DHT is the main androgen responsible for prostate growth as well as male pattern baldness.

DUTASTERIDE vs FINASTERIDE

Unlike Finasterdie (Propecia or Proscar) which only inhibits Type II 5AR, Dutasteride functions as a dual 5AR inhibitors and have been proven to be more effective as an treatment for BPH and possibly pattern hair loss or baldness. According to GSK, Dutasteride has shown to exhibit significantly less inter-individual variation in the level of DHT suppression compared to Finasteride.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

not sure if you can see this but links of where to buy and how much:

http://www.hairsite4.com/dcforum/DCForumID5/5.html


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanx PetertheEater, didnt know abt two types of receptors, found this link, will order them now, i dont need it prostate probs as still young but by taking them now do you think will help me in the long run with the hair aswell

http://www.inhousepharmacy.co.uk/hair-loss/dutas-h.html


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

definitely.. if there is a history of it in the family.. then an early start = far far less issues with maintaining... its nigh on impossible to regrow everythign, so preventing loss in the first place is the eway to go...

good find on the link you put up.. thats pretty cheap...

best of luck


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanx mate, them other sites some looked expensive

just my mums her dad and 1 bro is bald so just want to prevent anything from happening, guess i have 2 be prepared in taking these forever lol:thumbup1:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

worse for me hoss, my dad died at 82 with a full head of hair.. all my brothers have a full head of hair...

i started losing mine mid 20s...

luckily tho that im a bit of rough and had been shaving me nogging since 20 anyhow..



this looks pretty good also btw if money is tight:

http://www.inhousepharmacy.co.uk/hair-loss/saw-palmetto-prostabalance.html


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

im still early 20's no sign yet, i had a skin head once and did not suit me!!

i hear views on if your mum side bald then effects you more? oh well, n whats the diff between generic and the actual brand name?i mean they both have the same ingrediants, why pay the more expensive one? :confused1:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

geeby112 said:


> im still early 20's no sign yet, i had a skin head once and did not suit me!!
> 
> i hear views on if your mum side bald then effects you more? oh well, n whats the diff between generic and the actual brand name?i mean they both have the same ingrediants, why pay the more expensive one? :confused1:


all my moms brothers were/are slapheads...lol...

generic is identical to actual... exactly the same ingredients, just not the company who invented it - they produce the stuff either via a granted licence or just make a copy of the original..

much cheaper as they would have no development costs to cover...

lots and lots of fakes out there so many wont trust generic drugs


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

whichever pillock said DHT converts is a fool. DHT does not convert to sh1t.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

drhighintensity said:


> whichever pillock said DHT converts is a fool. DHT does not convert to sh1t.


got my words confuddled you ****ing pr**k


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

These drugs raise estrogen, cause gyno, destroy the sex drive............................. so you'll be a women with a full head of hair lol.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

thestudbeast said:


> These drugs raise estrogen, cause gyno, destroy the sex drive............................. so you'll be a women with a full head of hair lol.


jesus.. id never leave the house if i had a pair of wimminZ titties... id be playnig with them all the time

lol...


----------

